# 2 New Steamers.



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I really need to disable E Bay. I bought 2 new to me steamers this evening plus a
607 caboose. I think I got a good deal on both steamers. Both are nice. Good paint.
Complete, well one needs handrails on rear of tender. No biggie.

1. A 342 switcher. I did not have a 0-8-0. I think it was 130 or 137.00. Good price I would 
rather have bought a 343 but they go for so much. Most 342s go for 229.00 to 400.00. Gilbert Gallery
said the 342s were rather rare. Most of them are 342AC or 342DC. This is a 1952 model.
I think I will like it.

2. The other steamer is a K335. I think it was 230.11. I won the auction by the .11 cents.
19 bids. It is nice. Good paint and really good graphics. Worst part is cruddy looking handrails along
the boiler. I think they will clean up. Tender handrails are missing on the rear. I just bought a
K 335 a month ot two ago. I bought this one to clean up, service and sell for a profit. Should
bring at least 300.00. I think I paid 350.00 for my other one. I know what will happen. I will
work on this one and fall in love with it and keep it. I will show pics when they get here.


----------



## Sagas (Dec 13, 2013)

Congratulations on getting the 342. They are nice little engines and when properly tuned up will run like scared rabbits. I am almost finished restoring my 342 and 343 which I posted last year in December and will repost when finished. For the K335, the hand rails should clean up nicely using a brown colored Scotch pad after washing off most of the crud. Tender handrails should be available from Port Line. Enjoy.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks sagas. I did not have a switcher and wanted one. They just look kinda cool running.
I think the K335 has a number board missing. Again no biggie. I did bid on some other stuff,
but lost. There was a 282 I wanted. It had the characteristics of a 283. Pulmor wheels and
direct wired. I am sure the shell had been changed. Thought it was going to go for high 20s.
I bid 40.00 to get it and I lost. Whats funny is I have a 283 that is really a 282 and I was going to switch shells. the 607 is not a collector piece but is ok for me. I bid on a 6 car lot and lost. I pad 8.00 for the 607. All in all I am happy. Now we will see when the junk gets here. LOL.


----------



## Sagas (Dec 13, 2013)

I wouldn't necessarily consider it junk. They can be just diamonds in the rough.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That 342 is a nice buy at that price. The 1952 342 is a 5 wire with red glowing smoke. It has the long 3 spring tender trucks. These are the best and most sought after of the link coupler 0-8-0's.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I did notice it had 3 spring trucks.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Mopac nice buy on both the 342 and the K335. I would consider the price paid for that K335 and only having handrail issues a minor thing for what you paid. That is if there are no running issues. Even then there wouldn't be much expense involved. I keep looking at those k335's and others but just can't seem to take a chance and buy off eBay although it seems you and flyernut have had good buying luck. I am still rethinking my no eBay locomotive buying rule since there will be no shows to attend. Sure was looking forward to Du Page. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Kenny. I think I did ok. I do not think we will have any train shows for awhile.
I have not done well on AF stuff around here. Not much stuff and it is priced high. And
not that nice of stuff.


----------



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

That is on my list to restore one of those switchers....love the looks of them. They all sound like a great buy. 

To get my handrails shiny, I first sanded them with sanding sticks to get them somewhat smooth. Then I hit them with Flitz Metal Polish.

Sanding Sticks: Click Here
Flitz Metal Polish: Click Here


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice pick-ups Al.. I have a 342AC and of course a K335. Both run great... The wife has me in lock-down as I spent $400 dollars in the last month on train stuff. And some of that went back because it was junk!!! Stupid sellers!!!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info. The handrails are just dull and maybe some slight rust. I went back to ebay this morning
to look at the pics of the steamers I bought last night. That little 342 looks like a nice buy. A bath, shine the side rods
and she will be a dandy. Here are the auctions to see some pics. Only 4 bids on the 342. Thank goodness not a
bunch of guys were going for it. The K335 is nice also. 19 bids. It could have gone higher. Still happy with them.
Check out the pics.










American Flyer 342 locomotive engine 1952 AC version steam *NICE*** | eBay


This locomotive is in excellent condition. It appears to be 100% complete and original. And they do! But, it is complete and should run after cleaning and oiling. Reversing unit is complete and located in the tender.



www.ebay.com














AMERICAN FLYER K335 4-8-4 LOCOMOTIVE AND UNION PACIFIC TENDER UNTESTED | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AMERICAN FLYER K335 4-8-4 LOCOMOTIVE AND UNION PACIFIC TENDER UNTESTED at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

flyernut, someone needs to stop us. I have plenty and need no more. LOL, with the casino closed,
I had the money. I do not think either of my new purchases will turn out to be junk. I actually have
had good luck on ebay. I know you have had some disappointments. And I tried to buy more. I wanted
that 282. I have very few locos with pulmor wheels. They really do have better traction. I should sell
a few of my engines. I have never sold one. I fall in love with them and can not part with any. I like
them all. For instance, I bought 2 1948 302s from YOU. I did not NEED 2.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The 342 is worth more than you paid for it. It was a good decision to buy it.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Al, some of those steamers have a original, dull finish on the handrails, be careful!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> flyernut, someone needs to stop us. I have plenty and need no more. LOL, with the casino closed,
> I had the money. I do not think either of my new purchases will turn out to be junk. I actually have
> had good luck on ebay. I know you have had some disappointments. And I tried to buy more. I wanted
> that 282. I have very few locos with pulmor wheels. They really do have better traction. I should sell
> ...


I have another one I just finished up,lol.. Repo boiler front , runs great...new smoke unit


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Mopac, following up on what flyernut said about some handrails are dull as delivered new. Here are some pictures I previously posted of my LN condition 1952 342. Note the handrails. The 1952 342’s are one of the engines made with the dull handrails.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

That s a beauty 342. I think I was talking about the handrails on the K335. I will give them a few rubs with
a green scotchbrite pad and see what happens. I Thought glowing smokestacks started 1953. Did you see my seller
said the date stamp on my 342 is Dec 52.
The real rare 342 is a 1946 with smoke in tender (SIT). I never seen one.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The 1952 342 was the exception, it has red glowing smoke and 5 wires. One of the reasons it is so sought after. I missed the date stamp. I am not sure anyone else has seen one either, a 1946 SIT 342.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Actually there are some 1946 4618 sets with the AC version of the 342 SIT. What has never been observed is a 4622 1946 set.


----------

